
Moonlight Work for Software Engineers and Designers - Mz
http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/04/moonlight-work-for-software-engineers.html
======
juice_bus
Does anyone here have any experience with Moonlight? It doesn't go into a lot
of detail.

~~~
philip1209
Hey - Moonlight co-founder here. We're a nascent startup. You can learn more
from our startup school office hours video from last week at Stanford with Sam
Altman (we're at 27:06):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abtHadERzXU&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abtHadERzXU&feature=youtu.be)

Since that video, we've started matching candidates with projects. If you have
any questions, please feel free to email me directly at philip at
moonlightwork.com.

(We're unassociated with this blog post - had no idea it was submitted until
we saw some referrals come from it.)

~~~
juice_bus
Thank you for linking the video, it covered the majority of questions I had. I
have signed up and look forward to hearing from you guys if selected!

